# 30cm cube iwagumi



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Great scape,but e.acicularis is too high for foreground plant.maybe e.parvula or you must triming every couple of days


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i was going to say the same thing, you should have put the dhg in the background and the stauro in front.


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

ive used it as a foreground plant before you just need to stay on top of trimming, it would have been better to use belem but we dont really have access to it in australia that much. i might take out the staurogyne and make it all acicularis.


----------

